# How do I put my TIVO recordings on my PC?



## supersystem (Mar 1, 2008)

#1 How can I transfer my recordings from my Direct TV/Tivo? I have an R10.

#2 How can I transfer my recordings from my Samsung Direct TV/Tivo? I have a model #SIR S4040R

I want to put my recordings on my computer. Is this even possible with these models?


----------



## supersystem (Mar 1, 2008)

C'mon guys/gals, help me out here please. I see a lot of people looking at the thread but nobody is responding.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

The reason no one is responding, is because they don't know if this is a joke.

Try reading about  The Zipper to modify your Samsung Tivo. Then read DVRpedia to see what you can do after you have zippered your tivo. Also, there is a 373 page thread called  Hacking your Series 2 DTivo just got a WHOLE lot easier... that discusses the zipper.

You will not be able to modify the R10, unless you can do a prom mod. The Samsung unit is easily doable.

Also, talking about transferring video to a PC (aka: extraction) is not allowed on this forum. So no one will tell you how to do it. Look stuff up on DVRpedia.


----------



## supersystem (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you for your response. This is not a joke, its a legit question. Obviously I'm out of my league in this forum as far as how to. I downloaded the TIVO desktop and it didn't work so that's how I landed in this forum just looking for answers. Again thank you for your response and I will go look at the info you provided.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

If you're interested in moving the shows already on your DirecTivo's to your computer, there are only two simple options:
1. Plug the DirecTivo's video/audio outputs into your PC video capture card/USB device and recording the shows in realtime (1 hour show takes 1 hour to record)
2. Connecting a standalone DVD recorder to the DirecTivo's video/audio outputs and recording the shows in realtime to a DVD. Then rip the DVD's on your computer.

The Zipper method mentioned below isn't really an option for shows on your DirecTivo, as DirecTivo's automatically encrypt shows when they're recorded - making it difficult to view them elsewhere. The Zipper disables this on all shows recorded AFTER running the Zipper.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

(deleted double post)


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

ForrestB said:


> The Zipper method mentioned below isn't really an option for shows on your DirecTivo, as DirecTivo's automatically encrypt shows when they're recorded - making it difficult to view them elsewhere. The Zipper disables this on all shows recorded AFTER running the Zipper.


Even if existing shows are encrypted, it's by no means impossible to decrypt them. Didn't someone even post a "how-to" on dvrpedia?


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

There is a "how-to" on DVRpedia for doing that. However, I think the claim, which I agree with, was that there is no "simple" way of doing it. It is possible, but considerably more difficult then using the Zipper.

If supersystem is interested, I would recommend that you have a backup of your drive, and do a LOT more reading before considering trying it out.


----------

